# I'm a freak - FIRE (14 pics)



## mentos_007 (Apr 9, 2006)

well... Say it loudly I'm crazy... I noticed a smoke from my windows... grabbed my camera, my dad with his press pass and his video cam and jumped into the car. We drove 5 minutes and collected a great set of pics and film... which my dad sold to tv... to his work actually... And well... thanks to his pass we were able to follow the firemen... into the flames...

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 9, 2006)

PS.
and now... nobody will tell me that DSLR is better than a compact camera... I have an eqiv of 37-370 mm.. so no need to change lenses in such situation


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 9, 2006)

Awsome Mentos!  You did a fantastic job with these.  My favorites are 1 & 3.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome! I love the first photo! It's so good!

infact there are so many good ones - i hope you managed to sell some of them as well.


----------



## Aoide (Apr 9, 2006)

These are so good Mentos.  I always thinking about chasing the fire engine when I hear it, but it is usually late at night and I'm already in my night clothes.

By the way, I love your gallery of photos on your website.  There is some really great stuff in there.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 9, 2006)

Mentos great shots.  Equipment and uniforms look a lot different in Poland than the states.  

Aoide, it's OK to chase but 90% of what we do is medical stuff.  At least where I work.  Does not make great photos.

A lot of fire departments have a ride along program.  Check them out and see if they will let you tag along with your camera.  Bonus is that we are good cooks also.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, that was a very interesting series.  Not often one gets to see 'up close' what the firemen do.  Way to go, Mentos!


----------



## DestinDave (Apr 9, 2006)

Way cool Alex...  love #3 of the fireman in the thick of it through the window.  Very good series here...


----------



## woodsac (Apr 9, 2006)

Girl...these are super :thumbsup:

The compositions are great on every shot!


----------



## duncanp (Apr 10, 2006)

oooh, amazing job, i could have done with a press pass when buncefield went up..


----------



## Fate (Apr 10, 2006)

Great shots  Amazing composition on all! Lucky you, with a press pass


----------



## Arch (Apr 10, 2006)

yea you did good with the compo's, great series mentos :thumbup:


----------



## scoob (Apr 10, 2006)

great series mentos!!! good shots :thumbup:


----------



## Raindrops (Apr 13, 2006)

I really like number 3 and number 13.

With number 13, because there is so much black and white, I think you could have a great time adjusting the contrast levels to see what you came up with. :sillysmi:


----------



## DepthAfield (Apr 13, 2006)

Images 1, 2 and 9 are my faves.  Well done!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 15, 2006)

honestly I did nothing to the pics... I had no time... I just uploaded them from my camera to pc and sent to the newspaper... no cropping at all... no levels adjusting and such... I only resized them.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 23, 2006)

very very very darn good shots. I hate to break it to you, but tamron makes an 28-300 lens  which on a normal prosumer DSLR is about 36-400mm...


----------



## Karalee (Apr 25, 2006)

mentos, you are crazy girl! These pics are really neat though, I especially liked 2.


----------

